# Looking inside the Model 3's 2170 battery cell



## 2170pwr (May 1, 2017)

This guy is the first person I know of that has gotten his hands on one of the Model 3's new 2170 battery cells. Interesting watch.


----------



## JRP3 (Jun 3, 2017)

Wish he had weighed the cell and done a full charge/discharge cycle to test capacity and calculate a Wh/kg number before taking it apart


----------

